# Anyone fished Gandy Bridge in Tampa



## Dcsavop (Dec 17, 2011)

Just found out that my daughter's new apartment is right off of Gandy Bridge. Anyone fished it and willing to share some tips for fishing it in August? Thanks in advance.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

yes I have fished them bridges with my fried Lee in his boat. You can catch all kinds of fiah around the bridge pilings. We fished for pompano and flounder. I cant't post pictures on your post, they won't show. Look for Attn: Dcsavop for pictures.


----------

